# Layout (a work in progress)



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

Since backdrops cost zillions, I decided to paint my own!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

A superb job.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

pmcgurin said:


> A superb job.


Thanks!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> That looks amazing! Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Oomowmow said:


> Since backdrops cost zillions, I decided to paint my own!


 Well done ! Wonderful layout. Love it !


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> That looks amazing! Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Oomowmow said:


> Since backdrops cost zillions, I decided to paint my own!
> View attachment 582228


 Really nice work.  

Traction Fan


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks awesome !


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

BigGRacing said:


> Looks awesome !


Thanks!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Excellent work. 
As an aside; if you take photos while on a trip for instance of a mountainous area or the Nebraska horizon, you can trim out the sky and just paste (or double side tape) the land portion to a simple blue backdrop.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> Excellent work.
> As an aside; if you take photos while on a trip for instance of a mountainous area or the Nebraska horizon, you can trim out the sky and just paste (or double side tape) the land portion to a simple blue backdrop.


That's a good idea, I'll have to remember that!


----------

